
Report reveals Gmail privacy issues - slipkorts
https://vpnpro.com/blog/report-reveals-gmail-privacy-issues/
======
Techpanda74
What is not difficult to secure these days? Our data is being logged
everywhere we go, no wonder that such a big company as Google who has that
much customers don't track our data. And it's kind of our own fault because we
don't care usually or hope for the best, even using free services and letting
them access everything we have.

------
steampunkskull
Not even surprised. Gmail, Google in general was always shady in terms of
privacy. Moreover, you need to pay attention what you let other apps do with
your phone and etc., what kind of access you grant them. People mostly don't
even read, just click "skip" and "allow"

